# anyone from the Tampa Florida area?



## teeman2112

Hello,
Anyone from Tampa, Florida? My name is John and I'm fairly new to this stuff. Basically I'm a designer and want to start selling my shirts on the web but don't know anything about the buisness side. I love designing. Hope to hear from people from Tampa. Take care and have a nice day, sincerely, John.


----------



## BIANYINC

Im In Ft Lauderhill Fl


----------



## PressForProfit

I'm in Hollywood, Florida just south of Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## teeman2112

Hello, Richard and Mike. Good to hear from you. Mike, I went to your site, nice site. Take care, John.


----------



## SusieDDesigns

Hi... I live in Port Richey FL... just north of Tampa

Sue


----------



## teeman2112

Sue, 
Hello nice to hear from you. Take care, John.


----------



## lawdog

Plant City / Tampa....been working in the biz part time for about a year now.


----------



## teeman2112

lawdog said:


> Plant City / Tampa....been working in the biz part time for about a year now.


Lawdog,
Hello, good to hear from you. You been in the business for about a year now, What do you do? Take care, John.


----------



## lawdog

Well I started out simply screen printing and then went to signs. Gave up on signs because hands in too much was a bad idea for a start. I then made the decision to buy a direct to garment printer and give up on all the hassels of screen printing. My dad owns a small embroidery biz so i piggy back on it for my embroidery stuff. Now I do DTG stuff only.


----------



## Visual Realm

Palm Harbor here, And I just joined the community because I just purchased my new dtg machine.


----------



## teeman2112

Kyle,
Hello, nice to hear from you and welcome to the forums. Take care, John.


----------



## Visual Realm

John thanks for the welcome. What style of printing do you prefer. I know you like designing but are you more the traditional screen printing kinda guy or more of Full Color.


----------



## teeman2112

Visual Realm said:


> John thanks for the welcome. What style of printing do you prefer. I know you like designing but are you more the traditional screen printing kinda guy or more of Full Color.


Hey Kyle,
When I get shirts made, I have been so used to screen print. I'm not strictly just screen print, so I'm open to what is best. Quality is very important to me, cause I don't want to put out anything that will fade, tear, etc and also cost. Most of my designs or 1, 2 or 3 color. Yes I love designing and would like to focus on designing, don't know about the buisness side. Maybe we can get together sometime and talk. Take care, John.


----------



## ajoughin

in tampa. been in the screen printing biz for about 8 years. where in tampa are you located?


----------



## teeman2112

ajoughin said:


> in tampa. been in the screen printing biz for about 8 years. where in tampa are you located?


Hello ajoughin,
Actually I live in Brandon.


----------



## ajoughin

feel free to email me. my office is right off of 275 just west of down town tampa. [email protected]


----------



## MonsterFace

Ha I Actually Live in Lakeland ...I drive to tampa all the time though.

Would you reccomend any tampa screen printers though?


----------



## teeman2112

MonsterFace said:


> Ha I Actually Live in Lakeland ...I drive to tampa all the time though.
> 
> Would you reccomend any tampa screen printers though?


Hello MonsterFace,
The screen printer I use to use went out of business, but I'm sure someone in this topic could recommend someone. Take care, John.


----------



## GHEENEE1

St Pete in the house! Welcome to the forums Andrew. Sorry I don't use screen printers.
Mike


----------



## spankthafunk

I got the NE covered. We're getting hammered with rain right now!


----------



## dm2008

Did anyone actually have a recommendation for a screen printer in Tampa area? I live in Parrish, south of the "Burg" and Tampa! Started a mommy tshirt biz. I have a screen printer in Orlando that is a bit small and has limitations. I need to print on the whole front of the shirt! Any suggestions?


----------



## tampa_man_33

Hey John , I am in Brandon also


----------



## teeman2112

tampa_man_33 said:


> Hey John , I am in Brandon also


tampa_man_33,
Hello, that's cool. What do you do? Do you own a business, have a website? Maybe we can talk. Let me know, thanks, John.


----------



## tops4500

Tampa here as well!


----------



## teeman2112

tops4500 said:


> Tampa here as well!


tops4500,
Hello and welcome. Take care, John.


----------



## tampa_man_33

Hi John , I am actually in real estate but also build websites and blogs for hobby right now

I have a site with a friend right now

looking into selling t shirts but not sure if would be feasible.


how about you?


----------



## teeman2112

tampa_man_33 said:


> Hi John , I am actually in real estate but also build websites and blogs for hobby right now
> 
> I have a site with a friend right now
> 
> looking into selling t shirts but not sure if would be feasible.
> 
> 
> how about you?


Hello Tampa_man33
Basically I do a lot of designing and want to start a company selling my designs. I have a partner and that's what we want to do. I want to focus on designs but don't know anything about running the business. Like I said, I want to focus on designing. My partner doesn't know the business side either but helps me come up with designs also. I could quit designing right now, since I have a lot of designs, but I love designing. Well take care, John.


----------



## tampa_man_33

Thats great, I maybe have to use your design service if we ever get this rolling. Please fell free to message me any of your work.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## teeman2112

tampa_man_33 said:


> Thats great, I maybe have to use your design service if we ever get this rolling. Please fell free to message me any of your work.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Dan,
Hello, That sounds good. What kind of shirt designs are ya'll wanting to sell? Take care, John.


----------



## tampa_man_33

> Dan,
> Hello, That sounds good. What kind of shirt designs are ya'll wanting to sell? Take care, John.


We are looking to sell red sox t shirts with different slogans, but we are open to other shirts as well such as poker, politics and such.


----------



## DowntownClothing

Hello, Screenprinter/Designer out of Lakeland, FL. 
If you live in this area you've probably seen my shirts out there, I have them in a few local stores, I'm looking to expand my market into the Tampa area, I work out of Tampa/Brandon so I spend a lot of time over this way. 

-Ben


----------



## teeman2112

tampa_man_33 said:


> We are looking to sell red sox t shirts with different slogans, but we are open to other shirts as well such as poker, politics and such.


Dan,
Send me an email at [email protected].


----------



## Lucky Aces

I am down in Riverview and I am getting involved in Dye Sub, glad to see that the Tampa area is so well represented here!


----------



## FatKat Printz

Branampaview here. Brandon's zip is across the street to the east and riverview is across the street to the south. My zip is tampa so i coined that phrase off the att commercials. I see this thread is a couple of weeks old but i'm the new guy in town. Nice to see locals, shows there's a market.


----------



## buffalogal

Another one here from the Tampa area - New Tampa to be more specific! Does anyone know of any local blanks suppliers in Tampa or the surrounding area?


----------



## FatKat Printz

We use Alpha in St pete and Sanmar in Jacksonville.


----------



## 2ATee

Welcome John, I am in Polk County and am pretty new to this myself. This forum is great when you need information. I have already had good advice from members here. Good luck and again welcome aboard.


----------



## teeman2112

Hello Lisa,
Thanks. Yes there is a lot of info on this site. It is great. Take care, John.


----------



## CxCthreads

I'm in Fort Myers and will be moving to Tampa in 5 months.

Working on launching my brand shortly


----------



## Visual Realm

Good luck with the brand.

Palm Harbor here but we claim Tampa, not too many people searching for shirts in Palm Harbor.


----------



## teeman2112

Visual Realm said:


> Good luck with the brand.
> 
> Palm Harbor here but we claim Tampa, not too many people searching for shirts in Palm Harbor.


CxCTHREADS,
Welcome and good luck also with your brand.


----------



## ElevenOTwelve

Tampa here. south tampa/hyde park


----------



## InkedApparel

Bradenton/Palmetto area here..just south of Tampa...been doing screen printing for about 3 months now...part time..until I can live off of what I make...at least thats the goal I have set........

Inked


----------



## ElevenOTwelve

InkedApparel said:


> Bradenton/Palmetto area here..just south of Tampa...been doing screen printing for about 3 months now...part time..until I can live off of what I make...at least thats the goal I have set........
> 
> Inked


you guys are on brandtampa.com, right?


----------



## InkedApparel

> you guys are on brandtampa.com, right?


no ...is there someone on there with this name?

Inked


----------



## ElevenOTwelve

InkedApparel said:


> no ...is there someone on there with this name?
> 
> Inked


inked graphics i believe. they're probably graphic designers. it's not a clothing site


----------



## InkedApparel

ahhhh...ok ..scared me for a moment 

Inked


----------



## ElevenOTwelve

i'm in tampa as well


----------



## teeman2112

Elevenotwelve, Welcome. I went to your sites and love johnnybiceps.com very funny. Take care, John.


----------



## Guest

A little late to the party but I'm in Riverview too.
Right now I am just looking at all the information for the different DTG machines. 
Haven't made up my mind yet.
I know that I will be headed to the show in Tampa at the end of this month. I figure that I will get more than enough information between here on this forum and the show.


----------



## teeman2112

David, welcome. It's never to late to join or make a comment. What show are you going to? Take care, John.


----------



## Guest

Thanks John.

This show:

Welcome to NBM Shows!


----------



## astrozombie2099

im in seminole


----------



## teeman2112

Hello Rob,
Welcome. What do you do? Do you have a website? Take care, John.


----------



## 1daygraphix

no, i live in texas.


----------



## teeman2112

Cody,
Hello. That was funny. Take care, John.


----------



## Guest

Anybody else going to the trade show, in Tampa, at the end of the month?


----------



## Dennis Graves

I'll be there, don't know what day though.

Brother GT-541 owner in Fort Myers.

See ya there,

Dennis G


----------



## Guest

Lol, look for me Dennis.
I'll be the one wearing a Tee shirt!
I'm planning on hitting the show on Saturday morning.


----------



## 2ATee

Me too. Saturday morning, the show in Tampa. I will be like a kid in a toy store...drool and all.


----------



## slidways

i'm keith. a screen printer in tampa fl. if any one needs a good printer let me know.


----------



## CxCthreads

slidways said:


> i'm keith. a screen printer in tampa fl. if any one needs a good printer let me know.


Hey Keith,

Do you have a company link you could direct me to?

Thanks


----------



## teeman2112

Keith,
Welcome. Do you have a link? Thanks and take care, John.


----------



## slidways

what would you like a link to?


----------



## teeman2112

slidways said:


> what would you like a link to?


Keith,
Sorry, I forgot you can't display self promtional urls, advertisements in the forums Thanks, John.


----------



## CxCthreads

slidways said:


> what would you like a link to?


A link to your website, myspace anything business related, please PM me the info.

Thanks


----------



## slidways

oh, i do not have a business, i just work for a local company in tampa. and my my space account is just a personal account i hardly use. sorry.


----------



## CxCthreads

slidways said:


> oh, i do not have a business, i just work for a local company in tampa. and my my space account is just a personal account i hardly use. sorry.


Ok, how about the business that you work for?


----------



## slidways

oh of course. RMR-Designs


----------



## JSimmons

I am in the Ruskin/Little Harbor area but am in the Brandon,Plant City and Okeechobee area all the time. We just got our domain name and about 15 other names that are close to it that someone could try to be sneaky with. I am in the process of having the name trademarked now. And the website is about to be designed soon too. We have our logo set and MOST of the designs ready to go. I have the clothing we are going to use pretty much narrowed down. Now I am on the hunt for someone to do the actual printing. Also for someone to do the relabeling. I would like to keep it local if possible. If anyone is interested, feel free to pm me or email me at [email protected]. Pm would probably be fastest though..


----------



## stokesj4

Im in St Petersbug. Im doing my shirts and looking for someone who designs.


----------



## Tazman

Hi,
Name is John (Taz) I am also new to this looking to buy a Viper and open shop in New Port Richey if I can help call me many years of marketing and also have other business check one out at www.gunsfl.com Home


----------



## DCans

Hi guys & Gals

I'm located in Riverview. Good to see people in the general area.
Just getting started, set up my new business last month.
Looking forward to talking with some of you in the future.

David


----------



## dragonfry

I live in Tampa and have worked for companies like Nutmeg Mills now VF sportswear. Tape and Label Engineering in St Pete and for some small sign and print shops in the Tampa area. I currently work on my own with a Richo printer and heat press and do design work on the side. Haven't screen printed in a while but have friends in Land O Lakes who print and i do some work through them.
Be happy to chat about business.
Fry


----------



## jpgraphics

Plant City Area. I sub out the screenprinting, I do vinyl, and vinyl press in house. Looking to buy a heat transfer printer.


----------



## dragonfry

Hey JP,
This Ricoh Aficio CL7200 is a great little unit (actually a full sized office unit) Got it as the end of the year close out from the Ricoh rep. Had it for about 3 years now with no problems at all. Since I'm not a high volume printer i have yet to run out of toner and the right paper works every time. I use Airwaves, Techni-Print and Joto papers with no problems. Image Clip works like a dream in this machine too. Was less costly than Cannon or Xerox and the quality is tops.
Fry


----------



## DCans

How would you guys feel about a lunch or afternoon meet one Saturday? There are enough of us in the area and it might be fun to put the names and faces together.


Any suggestions or feedback?


----------



## dragonfry

Saturday some time after 2 would work for me as i have a grooming job that i'm usually at til 2 pm.
Or a sunday is good too as the yard is my only chore that day.
Fry


----------



## jpgraphics

Thanks Ricoh. I was looking to buy the Epson Work Force 1100 from Cobra Inks. Anyone use an Epson?


----------



## ElevenOTwelve

not a bad idea. I'm interested in meeting some people with heat presses to get some JohnnyBiceps shirts made


----------



## dragonfry

Dry toner VS Inkjet.
While that's a nice desk top unit i hate to go with inkjets because of the cost, mess and tiny amounts of ink they offer. 
Dry toner is cheaper in the long run, is already dry so you don't have to worry about it going bad. The color doesn't fade, image quality is very high, water proof. 
All that good stuff. Both offer CYMK photo quality color printing. 
Which leaves the cost. With that printer running about $150 bucks and the monster i have cost $3000. 
But if your looking to just try out the process and want a nice printer i see no problems with the unit your looking at. It's hard to find a tiny desk top laser toner printer compaired to the inkjets.
Good luck and let us know if you end up getting one.
Fry


----------



## jpgraphics

Drytoner??????


----------



## dragonfry

Some people i've met don't know that toner is a dry powder and ink is wet. Just being specific i guess.


----------



## RideOutWear

lakeland here!! been in in since about january.


----------



## jpgraphics

dragonfry said:


> Some people i've met don't know that toner is a dry powder and ink is wet. Just being specific i guess.


 Is that for laser printers versus ink jet I guess?


----------



## dragonfry

Yes Laser printers are toner based either black toner or CYMK. 
I have a HP LaserJet 1020 that only prints black. I have had this little thing for about 4 years and have yet to chage the toner cartriage in it. It's good for like 5000 copies they claim.
My Ricoh is a office unit laser color printer, no copier option on it. It can print just about anything i ask of it. 
I also have a Epson Stylus copier, scanner, printer combo and i mainly use it for scanning and the rare color printout. But the ink is really expensive for the amount of prints it can deliver and it's mainly for my own personal use. I don't use it for shirt printing at all. Though i did a test print once of inkjet paper just for fun. The ink worked out fine. I just don't see the need with the other machines i have.
Fry


----------

